

Show HN: Easiest Way to Schedule Posts on Social Media - LisaL
http://socialpilot.co

======
austinstorm
Neat, but I'm looking for a buffer-esque service that will allow me to post to
tumblr and Pinterest. Right now I use a Frankenstein of zapier recipes to get
close.

~~~
LisaL
Thanks for the feedback. SocialPilot will be integrating more networks down
the line. If you can drop me your email, I can keep you posted.

I'm lisa at socialpilot.co.

------
LisaL
I'm really looking for some feedback on SocialPilot and would really love to
make something that everyone wants.

------
hkim823
How is this different from Buffer?

~~~
LisaL
Thanks Han - that's a great question. Major differences are:

1\. While Buffer focuses on individual accounts, SocialPilot focus on grouping
your accounts. Let's say you wanted to market your content in 15 facebook
groups, and 7 LinkedIn groups. Working through Buffer will take may be 15-20
mins, but working through SocialPilot does that in one click.

Target audience here is bloggers, ecommerce stores and content marketers

2\. Pricing - While Buffer is reasonably priced, it can go up to $50 for small
businesses and $250 for large businesses. SocialPilot Pro is at $4.99
irrespective of size, and there's always a free account that's equivalent to
Pro but with lower limits on post and no other restrictions.

Apart from these, there are several other feature differences. Please give it
a shot and let me know if you'd want an extended trial.

